# Anyone following the Popes every movement?



## shackleton (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone following the Popes every movement on EWTN? Anyone watch the masses he has been doing?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 17, 2008)

No. I am not waisting my time in following the steps of this man who is leading the souls of men to hell.


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 17, 2008)

No not on EWTN. Were he here in Australia I might be protesting against him, but I still don't think I would follow his every move.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 17, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> No not on EWTN. Were he here in Australia I might be protesting against him, but I still don't think I would follow his every move.




I would join in your protest, brother as a bonafide member of the Protestant faith and a former papist, who almost became a priest. We are Protestants because we protest anything which opposes the gospel, whether it be Romanism, Arminianism, free-willism, liberalism, or secularism.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 17, 2008)

No I haven't been enthralled with his movements, but I am finding some of his activities interesting in terms of World Events.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2008)

Why would I? Personally, he's just another man walking around.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 17, 2008)

If this man had the power he would kill you and your family and burn your house down on top of you. Never forget it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 17, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Why would I? Personally, he's just another man walking around.



Exactly - though he's a man walking around making an audacious and blasphemous claim and conducting idolatrous ceremonies. 

But given that he's merely a man, I agree with Colleen that there's no particular reason to pay any attention to his activities... just a waste of time in my opinion - I've got much more edifying and useful things to do.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 17, 2008)

LadyFlynt;



> Why would I? Personally, he's just another man walking around.



That's my view as well, the problem is, many people are following after him as if he were god...
(I don't even know if that is the right word to describe it),  

May God have mercy on them and give them eyes to see and ears to hear...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 17, 2008)

“If any one shall deny that the body and blood together with the soul and divinity of our Lord Jesus Christ, and therefore entire Christ, are truly, really, and substantially contained in the sacrament of the most holy Eucharist; and shall say that He is only in it as a sign, or in a figure, or virtually--let him be accursed” (Canon 1).

“If any one shall say that the substance of the bread and wine remains in the sacrament of the most holy Eucharist, together with the body and blood of our Lord Jesus Christ, and shall deny that wonderful and singular conversion of the whole substance of the bread into the body, and of the whole substance of the wine into the blood, the outward forms of the bread and wine still remaining, which conversion the Catholic Church most aptly calls transubstantiation--let him be accursed” (Canon 2).

“If any man shall say that Christ, the only begotten Son of God, is not to be adored in the holy sacrament of the Eucharist, even with the open worship of latria, and therefore not to be venerated with any peculiar festal celebrity, nor to be solemnly carried about in processions according to the praiseworthy, and universal rites and customs of the holy Church, and that he is not to be publicly set before the people to be adored, and that his adorers are idolaters--let him be accursed” (Canon 6).

“If anyone shall say that the ungodly man is justified by faith only so as to understand that nothing else is required that may cooperate to obtain the grace of justification, and that it is in no wise necessary for him to be prepared and disposed by the motion of his own will ... let him be accursed” (Canon 9).

“If anyone shall say that justifying faith is nothing else than confidence in the divine mercy pardoning sins for Christ's sake, or that it is that confidence alone by which we are justified ... let him be accursed” (Canon 12).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> If this man had the power he would kill you and your family and burn your house down on top of you. Never forget it.



This is a good reminder. Notwithstanding the lame and obfuscating so-called apology of Pope John Paul II on August 23, 1997, we should never forget, among other things, the St. Bartholomew's Day Massacre, and the Pope's response:

The Massacre:






The medals struck by Pope Gregory XIII to commemorate the Massacre:








toddpedlar said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I? Personally, he's just another man walking around.
> ...



I wish I could forget he was here...but DC is going crazy....half of the city is bowing before him like a god, the other half is cursing him for totally disrupting traffic in an already chaotic city.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 17, 2008)

BJClark said:


> LadyFlynt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's a perfect word to describe it. They follow after him as though he were God because to them he is - he's their ticket. As long as you do what he says, you'll be "on the winning team".

Heck, probably they get a free pass out of a few million years in purgatory by touching his robe or shaking his hand. 

Yes, they DO follow him like he was God... because to them he IS Christ on Earth.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 17, 2008)

toddpedlar;



> Yes, they DO follow him like he was God... because to them he IS Christ on Earth.



Oh that we follow after Christ the way these men follow after this man...that we may cling to Christ's every word that is our food and our provision forever and ever...God forgive us the areas that we don't, change us to follow You in the same way in every aspect of our lives..


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Yes, they DO follow him like he was God... because to them he IS Christ on Earth.



I guess I never _quite_ thought about it that way before, but you're right.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2008)

I almost forgot. I had dinner with BAWB last evening and he never even mentioned the Pope. I thought they were pretty tight. In fact, I'm surprised that the two of them aren't getting together for a beer.


----------



## shackleton (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't know if this is in bad taste or not but I don't think anyone here will be offended: 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=cQ9sJVJMiYM]YouTube - A NEW POPE[/ame]

I have watched some of it just because I am not that familiar with the Catholic way of doing things. The people I work with who were raised Catholic pretty much hate the church and God and blaspheme when given the chance. 

P.S. Does watching the Pope on T.V. grant one several thousand years of indulgence toward getting out of purgatory?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 17, 2008)

You missed a previous post Ivan.

It was a discussion of whether or not the Pope is the antichrist. I responded -


> We've discussed this on the board quite a bit. I myself don't believe he is. It's even been rumored that Joseph and I are beer drinking buddies. This is just a rumor. It's also a rumor that he's coming to my house to drink Franzies and play Wii tomorrow night. He's bringing the 60 inch Popatron screen. I couldn't be more excited. (At least that's the rumor.)
> 
> I'll stop goofing around now and let the others get on with their Pope trashing. Pitch forks up!!!!



Seeing you and the Pope in the same evening was almost heaven on earth. By the time I got home the Popatron was all set up in the family room and my son was showing Joseph his Transformer collection. I still had room for the KFC hotwings he brought with him.

We played some Wii bowling and tennins and then we discovered that we could watch YouTube videos on the Wii. We watched all of the Marx Brother's 'Duck Soup'. We laughed like Purgatory!

He asked if he could borrow my copies of Turretin's Institutes (don't tell anyone) and we finished off our third Franzie, embraced and he left about 9:30.

He mentioned the PB and commented how we are all involved in the same task of trying to police the church and maintain a pure doctrine. He said he liked it better back when everyone thought Henry Kissenger was the antichrist. 

I'll try to post the Mii he created on the Wii if I can figure out how to upload it.

Earlier in the evening Ivan and I met at Applebee's we had steaks, garlic mash potatos and 23 ounces of Sam Adams between us. (Ok, Ivan drank iced tea only, the rest was mine - he had to go lead Bible study.)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 17, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> If this man had the power he would kill you and your family and burn your house down on top of you. Never forget it.



That picture is a sad sight.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 17, 2008)

It's a GREAT picture Daniel. Here's why.

It says - "Hey YOU with the funny hat! See these guys with funny hats. These are actors pretending they are revolutionary guards. We had to get actors to pretend because we kicked the butts of the real ones back to their little island. Yeah, a bunch of farmers got tired of a despot trying to dictate from across the BIG LAKE! So stay in your place and we'll let you wear your funny hat in America. Get out of line and we're going to go 1776 all over your papal rump!"

(Sorry to my brothers from Britain, my ancestors were Acadians. I'm still a tad bitter.)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 17, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> It's a GREAT picture Daniel. Here's why.
> 
> It says - "Hey YOU with the funny hat! See these guys with funny hats. These are actors pretending they are revolutionary guards. We had to get actors to pretend because we kicked the butts of the real ones back to their little island. Yeah, a bunch of farmers got tired of a despot trying to dictate from across the BIG LAKE! So stay in your place and we'll let you wear your funny hat in America. Get out of line and we're going to go 1776 all over your papal rump!"
> 
> (Sorry to my brothers from Britain, my ancestors were Acadians. I'm still a tad bitter.)



No need to apologize to me; I supported the colonies (hypothetically speaking of course, I was not born in 1776).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a question: why is this thread in the worship forum?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 17, 2008)

Wowie, zowie. As soon as Leon Fortunado (aka Bennedict) arrived to meet at the United Nations with Nicholas Carpathia, I started to wonder how Rayford Steele was doing hauling the two of them around on their private jet. From what I read in the books (_Left Behind_, of course), the next stage is when Carpathia and Benedict (aka Fortunado) are in the big earthquake and Carpathia miraculously survives and . . .


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I still had room for the KFC hotwings he brought with him.



WOW! Hotwings after that steak and tall one! You're a better man than me!



> We played some Wii bowling and tennins and then we discovered that we could watch YouTube videos on the Wii. We watched all of the Marx Brother's 'Duck Soup'. We laughed like Purgatory!



Now I see why you wanted to get a Wii. It was in preparation of Joe's visit.



> He asked if he could borrow my copies of Turretin's Institutes (don't tell anyone) .



OH!! If that were true!!!



> Earlier in the evening Ivan and I met at Applebee's we had steaks, garlic mash potatos and 23 ounces of Sam Adams between us. (Ok, Ivan drank iced tea only, the rest was mine - he had to go lead Bible study.)



I'm sure you saw me eye that Sam Adams...quite tempting. Let's meet again on a different day.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 17, 2008)

Opened up the NYT webpage just now, and saw the headline - Thousands in Washington for Papal Mass. 






all I could hear in my minds ear then was a reporter on npr...

"and the doctors examined the papal mass and found it malignant."

Lord willing, surgery is coming soon.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 17, 2008)

Joel Osteen has GOT to be green with envy. A stadium! All Joel has is a humble little arena. HA!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 17, 2008)

Our local news interviewed a small girl (maybe 9 or 10) and asked her what it was like seeing the Pope. She said "It's like seeing Jesus on Earth!"

I wanted to vomit.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> If this man had the power he would kill you and your family and burn your house down on top of you. Never forget it.



he looks like he is thinking "I cant wait till i get control of the US" 

sooner he goes home the better.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 17, 2008)

Why?


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 17, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Just a question: why is this thread in the worship forum?



Good point. It was a tough call whether to move it to news or to cults. I moved it to Cults and World Religions, mostly because of the mass/baseball picture.


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 17, 2008)

He speaks. Big Deal. What bugs me is what the media has been saying. 

It truly was a Rock-Star welcome as he exited the PopeMobile. I too heard the little girl say he looked like he was "on a white cloud" and was "Jesus on Earth".


----------



## DTK (Apr 17, 2008)

When thoughts of the pope ever cross my mind, it goes immediately to the words of that hymn...

_Fading is the worlding's pleasure, 
All his boasted pomp and show,
Solid joys and lasting treasure,
None but Zion's children know._

DTK


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> I moved it to Cults and World Religions, mostly because of the mass/baseball picture.



You could be right about baseball.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont think Olesteen is jealous- he will right a new book

"your best life now 2"
~because i didnt get it right the first time"


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 17, 2008)

Osteen could easily fill such a stadium.


----------



## Quickened (Apr 17, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Our local news interviewed a small girl (maybe 9 or 10) and asked her what it was like seeing the Pope. She said "It's like seeing Jesus on Earth!"
> 
> I wanted to vomit.





Its horrible. I cant even construct a proper sentence while reflecting on this. Its just all fragments

I detest. He's a mere man! How sad. Don't people understand the idol they make of this man? Maybe i meant "god" instead of idol.

Just various things like that. It truly is sad brother.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 17, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Anyone following the Popes every movement on EWTN?



Why? Should we care what he does?



> Anyone watch the masses he has been doing?



I never like to watch pagan rituals.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 19, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Our local news interviewed a small girl (maybe 9 or 10) and asked her what it was like seeing the Pope. She said "It's like seeing Jesus on Earth!"
> 
> I wanted to vomit.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 19, 2008)

If the Pope was a servant of Christ and a godly man, he would not allow people to treat him as God. He would want people to give glory to God and not himself.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 19, 2008)

In the "Devil Wears Prada" category, if you wore his Prada red shoes, maybe you would think you were divine too (or that at least your name was "Papa J. Flash," or "Treacherous J. Dogg," or even "Pimp Daddy Joseph Wicked.")


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 19, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> In the "Devil Wears Prada" category, if you wore his Prada red shoes, maybe you would think you were divine too (or that at least your name was "Papa J. Flash," or "Treacherous J. Dogg," or even "Pimp Daddy Joseph Wicked.")



Where are the fashion police when you need them? Red shoes really do not match the garments that the Pope is wearing.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2008)

Andrew, I feel for you...glad not to have to deal with that mess (the swooning, extra traffic, etc).

I will admit I caught some mentionings of him, only because it happened to be part of the news I was trying to watch. I was disgusted with some of what I heard and saw. Him receiving a Seder platter (I would be offended if I were Jewish) and a woman commenting how wonderful (swoon) it is to get close to someone that is "sooo close to God in their daily life and prayers that they can attract the Holy Spirit" (gag...doctrine is so far off in left field...).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2008)

Red shoes?! Almost looks like they've been dipped in blood...


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 19, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Red shoes?! Almost looks like they've been dipped in blood...



Well, in a sense, they have been...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

I saw the end of the mass at St. Patrick's earlier today. Nuns and others were jumping out into the aisle and trying to touch him the way some would try to do with their favorite rock star or sports idol. Security kept knocking them back.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Red shoes?! Almost looks like they've been dipped in blood...
> ...



My point


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2008)

Stephen said:


> If the Pope was a servant of Christ and a godly man, he would not allow people to treat him as God. He would want people to give glory to God and not himself.




*But it is the grand papal tradition:*

"You know that I am the Holy Father, the representative of God on the earth, the Vicar of Christ, which means that I am God on the earth." -- Pope Pius XI

"There is no other Ceaser, nor king, nor emperor, than I, the Sovereign Pontiff and successor of the Apostles." -- Pope Boniface VIII

"He (the Pope] alone promulgates law. He alone is absolved from all law. He alone sits in the chair of St. Peter, not as mere man, but as man and God...His will is law; what he pleases has the force of law." -- Pope JohnXXII


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

Stephen said:


> If the Pope was a servant of Christ and a godly man, he would not allow people to treat him as God. He would want people to give glory to God and not himself.



Exactly.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 19, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I saw the end of the mass at St. Patrick's earlier today. Nuns and others were jumping out into the aisle and trying to touch him the way some would try to do with their favorite rock star or sports idol. Security kept knocking them back.



Indeed... I suspect a touch of his robe is deemed to remit some portion of their purgatory sentences....


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Red shoes?! Almost looks like they've been dipped in blood...




As Luther said,

"...the Pope is a heretic, an idolater, Antichrist, and *the red whore reeking with the blood of the pious..."*


----------

